# Help i dont know what to do!!!



## Nickbob17 (Apr 4, 2013)

I am a 24 year old male that works out 5 days a week. I have been feeling terrible for about a year, no energy, no sex drive, put on weight etc. 3 months ago I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism. My testosterone is in the 700s so I know that isnt a problem. Well, Iv been on 25mcgs synthroid for the 3 months. I have gotten progressively better but lately I have flat lined. My energy is back and I have gotten leaner, so I definitely feel better but I still have no sex drive, I mean NONE! At the 6 week mark I got my labs checked:

Free T3: 3.8 pg/ml (2.0-4.4)
Free T4: 1.2 ng/dl (0.8-1.9)
TSH : .52 ulu/ml (0.36-3.74)

I had an appointment with my endocrinologist yesterday to discuss upping my dosage of synthroid up to 50 mcgs because I feel like my free T4 is low. I know that the free T4 and free T3 need to be in the upper half of the range and I told my endocrinologist that and she told me basically that it doesnt matter and my TSH is too low to increase my dosage, she said it is too much of a risk. She also said that increasing my dosage will not increase my free T4 which I think is a bunch of crap. So basically I am stuck, I am going to go see another endo but who knows when I will be able to get an appointment with him. I cant live like this anymore, I am a 24 year old male and I want my libido back. I am seriously considering getting 50 mcgs online without needing a prescription too see how I feel on it because I am 99% sure I need an increase in dosage regardless of TSH. Please share your thoughts and tell me what you think about this, anything would be greatly appreciated, I need my life back!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Nickbob17 said:


> I am a 24 year old male that works out 5 days a week. I have been feeling terrible for about a year, no energy, no sex drive, put on weight etc. 3 months ago I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism. My testosterone is in the 700s so I know that isnt a problem. Well, Iv been on 25mcgs synthroid for the 3 months. I have gotten progressively better but lately I have flat lined. My energy is back and I have gotten leaner, so I definitely feel better but I still have no sex drive, I mean NONE! At the 6 week mark I got my labs checked:
> 
> Free T3: 3.8 pg/ml (2.0-4.4)
> Free T4: 1.2 ng/dl (0.8-1.9)
> ...


Your FT4 is low because you are converting T4 to FREE T3. Mid-range of your FREE T3 is 3.2 and you are in a very good place above that.

So, I do share your concern and suggestion based on a lot of experience is to stay on current dose and get labs in another 6 to 8 weeks. Get the same labs so we know what we are doing here.

Sometimes things move slo mo so giving this a little time is a good idea.

And, this is vitally important; get a FERRITIN test.
Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

And I am not sure but I think men should be higher in ferritin than women.

Also, what supplements are you taking? Since you are working out, I suspect you could be taking something w/L-Carnitine in it which is goitrogenic?

Many of us would kill for labs like your so you may wish to look at a few other things such as the ferritin and when was your last Testosterone test?


----------



## Nickbob17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks Andros. Well this is interesting, when I went to my endo to discuss upping my dosage she ended up checking my TSH and Free T4 again. Well, the nurse called me back a couple days later and she said that my TSH was either .1 or .01 I cant remember, and my Free T4 was above 2. I am not sure what the exact numbers were but I asked them to send them to my house so when I get them I will post them. So basically now I am hyper instead of hypo and my endo said instead of taking 25mcgs 7 days a week just take it 5 days. I am thinking that this may be why I am not feeling 100% yet, don't ya think? I just don't think it has stabilized yet. My last testosterone check was when I went in for my 6 week check up on 25 mcgs and it was over 700 so that was fairly recently. All I take is protein, I stay away from alot of other supplements because I think they are a bunch of B.S to be honest. Let me know what you think, thank you very much!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Nickbob17 said:


> Thanks Andros. Well this is interesting, when I went to my endo to discuss upping my dosage she ended up checking my TSH and Free T4 again. Well, the nurse called me back a couple days later and she said that my TSH was either .1 or .01 I cant remember, and my Free T4 was above 2. I am not sure what the exact numbers were but I asked them to send them to my house so when I get them I will post them. So basically now I am hyper instead of hypo and my endo said instead of taking 25mcgs 7 days a week just take it 5 days. I am thinking that this may be why I am not feeling 100% yet, don't ya think? I just don't think it has stabilized yet. My last testosterone check was when I went in for my 6 week check up on 25 mcgs and it was over 700 so that was fairly recently. All I take is protein, I stay away from alot of other supplements because I think they are a bunch of B.S to be honest. Let me know what you think, thank you very much!


Sure will want to see those results and ranges. Too bad she did not run the FREE T3.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/

Do your protein supplements have L-Carnitine which is an amino acid that is very goitrogenic?

L-Carnitine is a peripheral antagonist of thyroid hormone action. It inhibits the entry of triiodothyronine and thyroxine into the cell nuclei. In a randomized trial it was shown that 2-4 g of oral L-carnitine per day could reverse hyperthyroid symptoms even in the most serious form of hyperthyroidism, thyroid storm. Since hyperthyroidism impoverishes the tissue deposits of carnitine, there is a rationale for using L-carnitine at least in certain clinical settings. Incidentally, the fact that carnitine failed to prevent relapses of hyperthyroidism further supports the concept that carnitine action is in the periphery and not in the thyroid gland.[24]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carnitine


----------



## Nickbob17 (Apr 4, 2013)

I got my results back:

TSH:< .01 (.36-3.74)
Free T4: 2.0 (.8-1.9)

I got these tests at around 3 or 4 in the afternoon and I know that TSH declines as the day goes on but TSH below .01 is very low so I am thinking that if I got the tests first thing in the morning it probably wouldn't have made that much of a difference. None of the protein I have contains any carnitine. Also, my endo said to come back in three months after taking the synthroid for 5 days a week instead of 7, isn't that too long to wait, I thought you should go every 6-8 weeks after a change in dosage.


----------

